# Issue with tv image



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello
The Sharp Aquos TV in my gazebo worked fine until 3 or 4 weeks ago. Now, the inage looks like in the attached images. 

Might someone have a clue as to what it could be? Is it fixable and worth fixing?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

HD Tvs are rarely worth the expense of fixing unless you have the skill and knowledge to DIY.


Sorry I don't have a clue, something in the display part of the board is my WAG.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> HD Tvs are rarely worth the expense of fixing unless you have the skill and knowledge to DIY.
> Sorry I don't have a clue, something in the display part of the board is my WAG.


thanks Colby..I figured that, and the repair is probably more expensive than a new TV. In my case, the TV was a gift from a friend that didn't have use for it. When he bought it, it was the top of the line TV, and it looked amazing until 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You might try a hard reboot, unplug it for a few minutes.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd open it up and look for some loose Cables, and check for blown Capacitors.
Most likely, it is one of the Tcon boards. There should be two, one left and one on the right.
I fixed many of those. But with 55 inch 4K TV's now dropping into the $300 Range, probably not worth fixing it.


----------

